# Sherlock Holmes (2009)



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

Director: Guy Ritchie
Holmes: Downey Jr.
Watson: Jude Law


damn I'm looking forward to this one, although that outfit doesn't look a thing like Holmes


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

intriguing, though i have a feeling it won't stand up to the books =/ 
and i don't know about the choices for actors Downy Jr. just does not say Holmes to me


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

Mmm...sexi Downey I c thur?


----------



## Para (Nov 2, 2008)

Guy Ritchie directing?

Looks... interesting. Could be very good or really awful, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 2, 2008)

Para said:


> Guy Ritchie directing?
> 
> Looks... interesting. Could be very good or really awful, but I'll give it a chance.



Well, since he's not with Madonna anymore, maybe there's hope for a good one...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

Alfie and Iron Man?  Together?


----------



## Para (Nov 2, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> Well, since he's not with Madonna anymore, maybe there's hope for a good one...



 maybe, maybe. As I say I'll wait til I see it to judge.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't see Downey as Sherlock Holmes. . . but I am interested in his interpretation.


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2008)

Awwwwww fuck naw

Guy Ritchie directing? 

I just got back from seeing Rocknrolla yesterday movie seemed to be about nothing but people testing out they British...


----------



## Xoria (Nov 2, 2008)

Man....when I saw that first picture, I had hoped it was Downey in the top hat.....Now that I see what Sherlock's supposed to be wearing.....I'm having second thoughts....


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

*only one with faith in this film*


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> *only one with faith in this film*



yes

I think the only thing downy has going for him is being a drug addict. he looks nothing like holmes >_< 

all i can think of is another classic destroyed 

<< better not get started on that


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard both Guy Ritchie and Robert Downey Jr. are both really into keeping it close to the books rather than the traditional idea of what Holmes should look like. So this means this is a real flip of the coin, could be amazing or trash.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

So, him not looking like Holmes is the only reason you think this film is gonna be destroyed? *looks at The Dark Knight* _Riiiiiight._


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> So, him not looking like Holmes is the only reason you think this film is gonna be destroyed? *looks at The Dark Knight* _Riiiiiight._



nope, but a part of it

it's hard to translate thinking into action without it being wordy or boring, so it's ususally just glossed over and the effect you got from reading the book is lost. 

I have a thing about movies made from books they almost always suck. there's just too much depth and detail in books to translate well. 

I'll give it a go but i'm expecting to be dissapointed


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2008)

Sasha Boren Conen would have been a better choice



> So, him not looking like Holmes is the only reason you think this film is gonna be destroyed? *looks at The Dark Knight* Riiiiiight.



That's a whole other different story

We have people today that look just like him and Downey in no way able to exhibit his likeness or have his accent.

For godsake he doesn't even look remotely like motherfucking Holmes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

I can handle Downey as Holmes, but LAW AS WATSON? 


also is Moriarty in this?


----------



## Mashy (Nov 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I can handle Downey as Holmes, but LAW AS WATSON?



I reckon. Watson will forever be that little stubby man with a winsome moustache.

but

*explodes with excitement*

Sherlock Holmeeeeeeeees


----------



## keiiya (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a huge Sherlock Holmes fan so I'm pretty curious as to see how this film will turn out.

I've always pictured Holmes looking the way Basil Rathbone or Jeremy Brett played him and Watson as something like how David Burke played him. However considering the weird quirky nature of Holmes I can see Downey playing him. When it comes to Watson maybe Law will portray him more like he was surpose to be in Conan Doyle's books. Law just needs to grow a moustache, hehe. I was never fond of the way Nigel Bruce played Watson. He made him out to be a chubby bumbling fool instead as someone who was much more competent.


----------



## Para (Nov 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> So, him not looking like Holmes is the only reason you think this film is gonna be destroyed? *looks at The Dark Knight* _Riiiiiight._



True; if TDK has taught us anything, it's to wait for the damn film before ridiculing a casting choice


----------



## Angelus (Nov 3, 2008)

Downey Jr. is not a bad choice, although an interesting one. I don't like Law as an actor, but maybe he will surprise me.

Either way, I'm really looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2008)

hugh laurie would have made an excellent holmes


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 3, 2008)

Downey plays the main character you say? Interesting.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 3, 2008)

Vault023 said:
			
		

> hugh laurie would have made an excellent holmes


Hehe! I was thinking the same thing. House plus Wilson. The base for this is already there.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2008)

keiiya said:


> Hehe! I was thinking the same thing. House plus Wilson. The base for this is already there.



they will be so awesome together


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2008)

Re-cast needed. House and Wilson!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 3, 2008)

Heh, Jude Law, curious to see how he plays Watson, the atmosphere does look interesting. Time to re-read some of the books, I like doing that before watching certain films.


> hugh laurie would have made an excellent holmes


Cool idea is cool.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2008)

Nevyn said:


> nope, but a part of it
> 
> it's hard to translate thinking into action without it being wordy or boring, so it's ususally just glossed over and the effect you got from reading the book is lost.
> 
> ...



Books and film are two different mediums. What is told in a book can only be shown in film. Take it for what it is, an adaptation, it's not going to be exactly like the book and that's the good part. Having it exactly like the book leaves no imagination for the directors and the actors. =\



Blaze of Glory said:


> Sasha Boren Conen would have been a better choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A whole different story? No, my post is not a whole different story, on the contary, it's right on target.

We had people look like Jack Nicholson or exactly like the Joker in the comics, but they chose _Heath Ledger_. 
And how would you know that Downey wouldn't be able to exhibit his likeness or have his accent? How in the world would you know Downey's extent of what he can do? How? 



Disturbia said:


> Downey plays the main character you say? Interesting.



So much sexiness, to little time.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

the lack of the Napoleon of Crime is a crime


----------



## Para (Nov 4, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> hugh laurie would have made an excellent holmes



Agreed; the guy is fantastic. As I say though, we should wait before judging Downey.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 4, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> hugh laurie would have made an excellent holmes



Sad thing is both him and Robert Leonard tried so hard to play the roles and never got acknowledged till they landed the House thing. Still hope that it will happen one day...


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 4, 2008)

Omg the House cast would have been awesome..House is pretty much the medical sherlock holmes.

But I like RDJ so its cool. Im so excited for this movie


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

House IS Holmes


----------



## Chee (Nov 4, 2008)

After searching up some pics of Sherlock Holmes, I think Robert makes a great Sherlock. Don't know what you guys are smoking.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 4, 2008)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> Omg the House cast would have been awesome..House is pretty much the medical sherlock holmes.
> 
> But I like RDJ so its cool. Im so excited for this movie




Pretty much? That's the premise/point of the entire show.



That said, as much as I love Hugh Laurie I don't even remotely see him resembling Sherlock Holmes. Aesthetics-wise, Laurie inspires just as much incredulity as RDJ. Stop bitching.


----------



## Cair (Nov 4, 2008)

I never bothered to get into Sherlock Holmes, but it sounds interesting.

Edit: Above picture made me come.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2008)

I take it back I don't mind seeing Robert Downey. Jr as Holmes


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 6, 2008)

-> Sherlock Holmes -> Gregory House

Yeah I do believe Robert Downey Jr. is a good choice, he can certainly do the smart/addict routine. Jude Law was the questionable choice to me and Guy Richie with me is always hit or miss. I still have high hopes regardless, it's Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

up this goes


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm... this could be an interesting movie based on what I've seen


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2009)

(searched for a thread didn't find one)

Robert Downey Jr.	 ... 	Sherlock Holmes

	Rachel McAdams	... 	Irene Adler

	Jude Law	... 	Dr. John Watson

	Mark Strong	... 	Lord Blackwood
	James Fox	... 	Sir Thomas

	Kelly Reilly	... 	Mary Morstan

	Eddie Marsan	... 	Inspector Lestrade
	Hans Matheson	... 	Lord Coward
	Geraldine James	... 	Mrs. Hudson

	William Hope	... 	John Standish
	Bronagh Gallagher	... 	Palm Reader

	William Houston	... 	Constable Clark
	Robert Maillet	... 	Dredger

	Robert Stone	... 	Prizefighter

	David Garrick	... 	McMurdo
	Terry Taplin	... 	Groundskeeper


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2009)

I am looking forward to this one.  RDJ is a terrific actor and I think he'll do a pretty good job with this one.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> (searched for a thread didn't find one)
> 
> Robert Downey Jr.	 ... 	Sherlock Holmes
> 
> ...


Holy shit, if that isn't one sexy poster.. 

I'll be seeing this for the sexy men in their sexy period costumes alone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

I heard RDJ has Bruce Lee abs in this one.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

The trailer should be coming out soon.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2009)

*Sherlock Holmes (with Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law)*

*"In a dynamic new portrayal of Arthur Conan Doyle’s most famous characters, Sherlock Holmes sends Holmes and his stalwart partner Watson on their latest challenge. Revealing fighting skills as lethal as his legendary intellect, Holmes will battle as never before to bring down a new nemesis and unravel a deadly plot that could destroy the country."*

  The release date is 25 December 2009.

Starring Robert Downey Jr. as Sherlock Holmes and Jude Law as Dr. Watson.

I searched this forum for a thread on it and I couldn't find it..anyway it didn't really grab my attention until this trailer right here:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X29IK0auNnw[/YOUTUBE]


Pretty darn awesome..I don't know if it will respect the spirit of the books,but I am sure that it will be a boatload of fun!

So..thoughts on the movie based on this trailer?


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2009)

Well, that is.....different.


----------



## ez (May 19, 2009)

i'll check this out even though i expected something different.


----------



## Wesley (May 19, 2009)

Born to play the part.


----------



## Sine (May 19, 2009)

looks fine. Downey Jr and Law together can't be a bad thing. Hope the movie does well for Guy Ritchie, I want my RocknRolla sequel pek


----------



## excellence153 (May 19, 2009)

That looks damn decent!  The slow-motion shots are... questionable, but hopefully they won't overdo it.

Downey Jr. will do well.  That's obvious.  And I'm sure Jude Law will bring a younger, more handsome look to Watson.  And I like the mentality between the two of them.


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2009)

BRB, SHIPPING HOMES X WATSON FOREVER.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 19, 2009)

Ha RDJ and Jude Law were born to play badass crime fighting Bros.

Barney approves.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2009)

Downey is a great actor, he will do the part justice no doubt.

lol at the little hammer vs. big hammer dude


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2009)

That is fucking awesome. I'm seein' this.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

I want this.... Now.


----------



## Talon. (May 19, 2009)

i just came. does that count for anything?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2009)

I didn't like the trailer. Hope the movie is good


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i just came. does that count for anything?



Yes, yes it does. :ho


----------



## Gonder (May 19, 2009)

Robert Downey Jr. as Sherlock Holmes

Guy Ritchie director


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i just came. does that count for anything?



No.  Because I beat you by six hours.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2009)

I'm seeing it because Robert downy jr is in it.


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2009)

looks like awesome movie

looks like shitty sherlock holmes movie


----------



## Ulquiorra (May 20, 2009)

Not sure if want...


----------



## Femme fatale (May 20, 2009)

Koi said:


> BRB, SHIPPING HOMES X WATSON FOREVER.



what she said


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2009)

House X Wilson what?


----------



## superattackpea (May 20, 2009)

I've only read a few Sherlock Holmes stories (Which I loved) but this seems very... different. At first i was excited to hear Downey will be playing Holmes yet from the trailer his portrayal seems nothing like what i always imagined the great detective to act like, I always pictured him far more aloof. Although i must admit i like the inclusion of the physical aspect, I remember a few references to Holmes surprising strength as well as something along the lines of him beating some reputable boxer. 

I'll see the movie none the less, here's hoping they can pull off a great mystery.


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> I'll see the movie none the less, here's hoping they can pull off a great mystery.


I wouldn't count on great mystery, it will probably deliver palatable plot with most likely one _tweest_ (one of those "I never suspected he's The Bad one)

after seeing magick and vampire-esque villians in the trailer I lost hope for real sherlock holmes mystery


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 20, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes of the Caribbean


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

loooooool


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 20, 2009)

No idea why they made it like that, It looks stupid.


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to go into this movie with complete disregard to the fact that it's a Sherlock Holmes flick.  That should work.




Cosmotastic said:


> what she said


I can't wait for the HolWat fics to come.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 21, 2009)

I think its funny how much they are playing up the whole "Sherlock = Victorian Batman" thing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 21, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I think its funny how much they are playing up the whole "Sherlock = Victorian Batman" thing.



well they have to "spice it up" a bit...can you picture today's audience sitting through 2 hours of dry British dialogue and pipe smoking?

neither can I...


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> well they have to "spice it up" a bit...can you picture today's audience sitting through 2 hours of dry British dialogue and pipe smoking?
> 
> neither can I...



This. I've read some of the Sherlock Holmes stories, the majority of it is just descriptions of a character and how Sherlock analyzes them.

But I don't agree that they should "spice it up" for today's audience. They shouldn't treat them like idiots, but it shouldn't be dull either.


----------



## superattackpea (May 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> This. I've read some of the Sherlock Holmes stories, the majority of it is just descriptions of a character and how Sherlock analyzes them.
> 
> But I don't agree that they should "spice it up" for today's audience. They shouldn't treat them like idiots, but it shouldn't be dull either.



House has managed to do a perfectly fine job, there's no reason they couldn't do that here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, we need more than 2 other threads on this. 

Speaking of RDJ, who saw the Soloist?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2009)

Baring the slow-mo pit fight, looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 21, 2009)

Saw the previewpek 

I think it will be good, probably not great. I wouldn't say that they're "spicing it up" for today's audience in that they're dumbing it down, but it does seem to have a "modern" touch to it. I'd say its more of a unique interpretation of Sherlock Holmes than a straight up interpretation or a stupefied interpretation... at least that's the feel I got from the preview.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> well they have to "spice it up" a bit...can you picture today's audience sitting through 2 hours of dry British dialogue and pipe smoking?
> 
> neither can I...



Well i have no problem with it, since Sherlock really WAS kind of a victorian batman. He really was about as good of a fighter as he appears in the trailer. Didnt Sherlock have mad fighting skills (fist, cane, and according to wiki, a fuckin riding crop)?

The only thing that kind of bugs me is the mysticism, but its whatever, the movie looks awesome.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 22, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Well i have no problem with it, since Sherlock really WAS kind of a victorian batman. He really was about as good of a fighter as he appears in the trailer. Didnt Sherlock have mad fighting skills (fist, cane, and according to wiki, a fuckin riding crop)?
> 
> *The only thing that kind of bugs me is the mysticism*, but its whatever, the movie looks awesome.



which really shouldn't since mysticism was pretty prevalent among the nobility of those days.

The whole new age movement can trace its steps back to England in the late 1800's.


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Well i have no problem with it, since Sherlock really WAS kind of a victorian batman. He really was about as good of a fighter as he appears in the trailer. Didnt Sherlock have mad fighting skills (fist, cane, and according to wiki, a fuckin riding crop)?
> 
> The only thing that kind of bugs me is the mysticism, but its whatever, the movie looks awesome.



In the original novels,Holmes was a weirdo,a crack addict,a guy who thought that women are inferior to men until he got outsmarted by one and ended up loving her,a quite insane (or at least mildly deranged) genius and one of the greatest boxers of his time who frequently went to the criminal underbelly for days in disguise and returned later with the information he needed .

The funny British guy with the pipe and the stupid hunting hat never existed..it was all made up for a TV show I think and that sterilised version cought on..


Holmes is actually quite a complex character.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 23, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Sherlock Holmes of the Caribbean



That's what I was thinking as well


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2009)

Seems a lot more closer to the actual Sherlock Holmes than the stereotypical guy who wears a hat and walks around slowly with a magnifying glass.


----------



## chaosakita (May 23, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG - With RDJ?

This will be perfect slash fodder~~~


----------



## Angelus (May 23, 2009)

Nice trailer, Downey Jr. and Law seem to be good choices for this movie. I doubt the story will be any better, than what you get in an average summer-blockbuster movie, but as long as it is as entertaining as the trailer, it won't bother me at all.


----------



## masamune1 (May 23, 2009)

^It's not out in summer. It comes out at Christmas.

Though yeah, they don't seem to be bnking on the plot. Though I expect them to at least make an effort with the story, what with the plot being about a criminal who vows to return from the dead.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

He's just comparing the movie's plot to an average summer flick.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 23, 2009)

This is like a dark horse movie for me. I think that if it does well, it will do _really_ well. If it sucks, it will _bomb_. We'll see. I plan on seeing it because I like Robert Downey Jr, personally, and his comeback story. He's been on a roll in recent years.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

I dunno. Downy Jr Holmes just doesn't appeal as much as Peter Cushing being holmes.

Ironically, I've yet to see the Peter Cushing Sherlock Holmes.....but it's Peter Cushing! 

Trailer looks pretty funny though. I love it when he throws the little hammer.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2009)

Rachel McAdams in garters caught my attention.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Rachel McAdams in garters caught my attention.



How are you the first person to mention this!??! 

Anyway Robert Downey Jr and Rachel McAdams? Sign me the fuck up!


----------



## blackshikamaru (May 24, 2009)

Looks silly, tbqh


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 25, 2009)

I'll probably go see it.


----------



## Garfield (May 26, 2009)

THEY FREAKING BUTCHERED SHERLOCK HOLMES

TAKE THAT TITLE OFF AND MAKE IT 19TH CENTURY JAMES BOND AND I"LL LIKE IT

The trailer was good, Rachel Mc Addams in garter is good, Robert Downey is good, Jude Law is good.

I'll watch this just to fuel my anger over having misused the Sherlock name. It's sacred to me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 26, 2009)

Adee said:


> *THEY FREAKING BUTCHERED SHERLOCK HOLMES*
> 
> TAKE THAT TITLE OFF AND MAKE IT 19TH CENTURY JAMES BOND AND I"LL LIKE IT
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjC3R6jOtUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

New posters:


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't like'em.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

I think they are kinda cool looking.


----------



## Koi (Jun 24, 2009)

I DEMAND HARDCORE HOLMWAT SMUT FIC YESTERDAY


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> I DEMAND HARDCORE HOLMWAT SMUT FIC YESTERDAY



AND SEND IT MY WAY.


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2009)

I demand a re-choosing in actors 

Downey does not look like fucking HOLMES


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2009)

Who cares? Though I myself first thought Watson dude should be Holmes lol.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2009)

looks kinda funny


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a Guy Ritchie flick, I automatically have to watch it...
Regardless of RDJ and Holmes...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Elementary, his dear Watson. . .


----------



## Koi (Aug 9, 2009)

Come on, they're totally gay together.  How else would Watson know about violin-playing at three in the morning, or how would Holmes take Watson's clothes off the bedroom floor so easily?  I mean, Watson seems to know a lot about Holmes' personal hygiene.  I don't buy  that they're not fucking.


----------



## Pan-on (Aug 9, 2009)

As far as keeping to the spirit of the original Holmes stories it looks like a travesty, Watson appears to be a thug in this and Holmes isn't supposed to have any interest in women.

However it still looks really entertaining so I will go see it anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Come on, they're totally gay together.  How else would Watson know about violin-playing at three in the morning, or how would Holmes take Watson's clothes off the bedroom floor so easily?  I mean, Watson seems to know a lot about Holmes' personal hygiene.  I don't buy  that they're not fucking.



DUDE

Holmes is Asexual he
s never even thought of getting some

The only things that are important to him are solving cases and indulging in drugs.


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Come on, they're totally gay together.  How else would Watson know about violin-playing at three in the morning, or how would Holmes take Watson's clothes off the bedroom floor so easily?  I mean, Watson seems to know a lot about Holmes' personal hygiene.  I don't buy  that they're not fucking.



Well they do live together and thus are roommates. 

Though I must admit, although it may have been acceptable back in the day, the fact that I heard a production notes rumour about them sharing a common bed to sleep in will no doubt cause lulz and many, many women to burst the damspring a leak while watching the above mentioned scenes.



Blaze of Glory said:


> DUDE
> 
> Holmes is Asexual he
> s never even thought of getting some
> ...



This is true. Holmes was more about theory, logic, cocaine and the gentlemanly pursuits of fencing and boxing. However, Irene Adler like many know, was pretty much the closest thing to an exception to the rule.

Watson on the other hand, while married in the books later on, was pretty much a consistant ladies man. So much so that when I think of him now, I kinda twist that famous Mr. Burns quote to the following:

"Mothers! Lock up for daughters! Watson is on the town!"

Giggity-giggity Goo.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 5, 2009)

New trailer
"Every Sweet Day"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

was Holmes a private detective?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 5, 2009)

There have been three trailers so far, all very much alike one another.  I need to see more if this movie is going to win me over.


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

Some review from RT said:
			
		

> Great, energetic fun! Guy Ritchie is back and delivers a strong, *gay romance*. Entire production excellent.



Awesome. HolmesxWatson. Sexy. :ho


----------



## Koi (Dec 13, 2009)

Holy shit.   The HolWat is obvious enough in the books (Watson's liking the poon is all a cover, I'm sure of it!), which means it's probably off the fucking charts in this movie.  I CANNOT WAIT.

edit- Oh yeah, totally gay.
[YOUTUBE]QlfDaGoJfsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 13, 2009)

God I hope it's alright, like a newborn baby on dialysis.

I've been raised as a Holmes fan, and I can forgive the fact that Watson is not the chubby monocle wearing sidekick. It's the movies, so I'm not surprised if every character has been made sexiful when it's not necessary...

Since this is Robert Downey Jr., I expect to be mesmerized by Sherlock Holmes. Now it's all about the direction, the writing, and the excecution of everything else that I'm hoping is WIN.


----------



## Koi (Dec 13, 2009)

Look at all the inappropriate closeness!  

*Spoiler*: _movie stills_ 























There is literally nothing about this that I do not like.


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

I need a sexy HolmesxWatson wallpaper. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

Trailer looked god awful. Jude Law and Downey J look gay.

The latter part sold me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

While I am starting to get sick of seeing the trailer--"get that out of my face", "it's not in your face it's in my hand", "get what's in your hand out of my face"--I am still looking forward to the movie.

I just wish they'd either have a new trailer or stop playing it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2009)

This movie looks pretty good. Might see it on opening day.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 15, 2009)

This movie is either going to be really good, or unbelievably terrible, from what I've seen of the few reviews out there.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it has an 80% so far.


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2009)

OH GOOD LOOK AT ALL THE TOUCHING

[YOUTUBE]lDWOs2-_jks[/YOUTUBE]
GOD RDJ.  You're touching him like a boyfriend!


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

They were meeting each other earlier and earlier for work outs. Ohohohoho. :ho


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you mean '_workouts_.' :ho

Seriously I can't wait to see this movie and I hope it's a giant gayfest.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

Hahahah, me to.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

> Seriously I can't wait to see this movie and I hope it's a giant gayfest.



I swear if there isn't some form of dry humping I'll be pissed.


----------



## Koi (Dec 20, 2009)

^For real.  Though I just read a review on IMDB that says RDJ plays him as "ambiguously gay," so.. there's hope.

Now if we could just get Stewart and Colbert to do a movie together.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank god, gay undertones. YES.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Thank god, gay undertones. YES.



I would make a comment about asking if you needed a cigarette after riding such a high from seeing all the promos and trailers regarding Sherlock and Watson's potential sausage fest but it's more likely that it would be the first thing you'll do after seeing this movie when it comes out. 

On a more serious note though, I know that this film is about making Holmes more grittier and action hero-like but I really hope that the deduction and mystery aspect of the novels remains solid. One of my favourite quotes of all time is from Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.

"When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth."


----------



## Koi (Dec 20, 2009)

How to make sure that HoTson is canon:
Listen to the first twenty-five seconds of this interview-
[YOUTUBE]W_4H5R_TksQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Q2oCxPCAzk0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eGNajc3Gq3g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xllRCJuFRpQ[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know if these have been seen yet. Too lazy to check previous pages.


----------



## Koi (Dec 21, 2009)

I can already see what the reviews mean in saying RDJ's playing him 'too modern.'  I agree, but.. in the interest of seeing sexy men in sexy period costumes doing sexy things, I just can't bring myself to care.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 21, 2009)

The third "anatomy of a fight scene" vid was awesome.

Thank god that RDJ has recoverd from all the shit that happend to him in the past, 'cause he's one of the most charismatic actors in business right now and I'd like to see him in lots of new movies in the future.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 21, 2009)

Didn't knew Sherlock Holmes was a superhero..


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Even as a Brit, RDJ is playing himself.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright...it wasn't that bad, but the way it ended didn't make any sense to me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Sherlock by the window, after being given the news to his new case.




Has anyone seen it yet to agree with me?


Oh, by the by, the whole part where Holmes is yelling at Watson, "Admit it, admit it, admit it!" was totally like that House episode, Birthmarks, where Wilson and House are at House's dad's funeral and House just nicked a part of his dad's ear to prove he wasn't really his father.

*2:25*

[YOUTUBE]kSbnyEg-LA8[/YOUTUBE]

Obviously, I couldn't find a comparative clip, but if you've seen Sherlock Holmes, you'd know.


----------



## iander (Dec 26, 2009)

The movie was great in my opinion.  Another hit for me from Guy Ritchie and of course RDJ can carry a movie by himself.  Holmes is more gritty than in the books but I think it works.  I can't wait to see the obvious sequel .


----------



## Espada (Dec 26, 2009)

I like Downey playing it but the movie feels really rushed, like the humor/storyline haven't even sunk in for the audiences and they are already rushing towards the next part :/ It was okay but it wasn't very memorable to be honest. 

Although now I get what they meant by House/Wilson from House MD has very similar characteristics and relationship with Holmes/Watson O_O Same speech pattern, behaviour, sabotaging of Watson/Wilson's relationship, Holmes/House's unreliability in taking care of themselves.. it's a wonder no one sued House MD for plagarism


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Saw it. Loved it. Especially the soundtrack, Hans Zimmer did a great one.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Saw it. Loved it. Especially the soundtrack, Hans Zimmer did a great one.



OMG the soundtrack was amazing!!!!! That's the first thing I said to my sister when we walked out of the movie theater.

Especially that last score, during the final few scenes... it was so daunting---loved every moment of it.

As for the House/Wilson aspect of it, House didn't necessarily plagiarize Sherlock Holmes...but Ritchie's take on the Holmes/Watson dynamic is strikingly similar to the relationship dynamic of House/Wilson.

It's a lot more modern, in that aspect, rather than the novel-like dynamic.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Loved it. And pralelism on house is stupid since they are by extension paralelistic on holmes, so therefore, they are byproducts of the real deal.

Recomend watching it in order to recover two and a half hours of your life that you have spent on something else.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

I loved how Sherlock experimented on the dog. 



EvanNJames said:


> OMG the soundtrack was amazing!!!!! That's the first thing I said to my sister when we walked out of the movie theater.
> 
> Especially that last score, during the final few scenes... it was so daunting---loved every moment of it.
> 
> ...



I might buy this soundtrack, it was so awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

Good Inception trailer prior to the movie as well.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Fuck yes, Rukia. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of buddy movies, unless it's Turner & Hooch.  But I have to admit that Downey Jr and Jude Law had pretty good chemistry in their scenes.  Lots of good bickering.

I especially like when Sherlock "tricked" Watson into investigating Lord Blackwood's resurrection by mentioning how his girlfriend wouldn't want to marry a doctor that can't tell when someone is dead.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

It was a very sexy bromance film. :ho

I liked when he left the gun in his room so that Watson would have to tag along.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2009)

Review is in sig........


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't remember seeing any bad CGI...I thought it looked good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2009)

The worst part(to me) was when the boat is dragged off into the ocean(the actual sinking of the boat was cool, but when that anchor(or whatever) is destroying shit....I looked bad).

As I said though, coming out after "Avatar" might have been a mistake......

Ugh, I really wish that the whole landcapes weren't so CGI......It's just like "Attack of the Clones" in feeling too digital.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Mmm...I suppose so. But yea, I liked it. Had its flaws, but man RDJ is hot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

I was entertained. So the film did its job.

As a reader of Sherlock Holmes. . . yes, there are some things about the film that really irked me, but it's a Hollywood film adaption.

Plus, I didn't let it get in the way of my enjoying it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2009)

I really liked the dynamization of the Holmes mythos.
And the Watson-Holmes dynamic.
I was escited to see this movie all year and it did not dysapoint.
Fine, the mystery wasn't that jawbreaking, but I really facepalmed myself when I realized I hadn't thought of some of the most simple twists

*Spoiler*: __ 



such as bribing the guard


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

I still believe that Peter Cushing is the coolest Sherlock Holmes(Veeeery different from Downy Jr though).


----------



## ez (Dec 27, 2009)

Downey Jr. was awesome in this. His performance made the movie above avg.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 27, 2009)

cozen said:


> Downey Jr. was awesome in this. His performance made the movie above avg.



Ditto, my friend. Ditto.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 27, 2009)

As much as I enjoyed the film, it's clear that it's meant to be a stand-alone in itself rather than something based faithfully on the books (although some details were nice touches for those who've read the stories).

Loved Downey Jr.'s performance though, although he came out more Tony Stark than Holmes, not that there's anything wrong with that.  Also loved Law's Watson, even though he had little to do, he was closer the Watson of the books than the films that tended to portray him as a fat bumbler.  The fact that he was badass really was helped by the fact that he served in the army.

The villain was a bit bland though.  If they make a sequel, let's hope Moriarty is more charismatic.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 27, 2009)

The music, Robert Downey Jr., and Jude Law... those are the only good things I can list about this movie.

The story put me to sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2009)

One thing that amused me throughout were the fight scenes.  Sherlock would always find something to distract him with during the fights.  He would study a mechanism/trap, he would converse with someone, etc.  Every fight scene went down like this.  Meanwhile, Watson would be fighting for his life in the background.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 27, 2009)

Downey jr was awesome as always but his best will always be tropic thunder


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2009)

I have now forgiven Jude Law for Alfie.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I have now forgiven Jude Law for Alfie.




Tee hee.

Yeah, I enjoyed him here.


All in all, I enjoyed the movie. That's what you want when you go to the movies: to be entertained. True, the vilainry felt a bit downplayed, but I felt the same way about Liam Neeson's take as Ras al Ghul in Batman Begins.

Who knows? Moriarty might be the next Joker.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed this movie, finally Jude gives us an amazing performance, Jr i dont need to say much about him his also on point


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The worst part(to me) was when the boat is dragged off into the ocean(the actual sinking of the boat was cool, but when that anchor(or whatever) is destroying shit....I looked bad).
> 
> As I said though, coming out after "Avatar" might have been a mistake......
> 
> Ugh, I really wish that the whole landcapes weren't so CGI......It's just like "Attack of the Clones" in feeling too digital.



In Britain there is very few Victorian landscapes left, they even moved from different kinds of cities in Britain to see if they can find more


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> In Britain there is very few Victorian landscapes left, they even moved from different kinds of cities in Britain to see if they can find more



I'd still prefer they be more practical on it.

I mean, the 40's Dr. Jekyll and Mr Hyde was shot on an American stage, yet they still recreated London perfectly.

Sure, might be a bit more costly, but I'd rather that then the elaborate CGI-oriented action scenes.

(With that said, I dont really mind the landscape THAT MUCH. In a way, I even like it. It's just a preferance.)


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't remember much from the 1940s Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, but I do recall that the exterior shots were very limited.

CGI was a good call in this film, much more effective than minatures. And I think that for more closed in shots, recreated buildings were used. It didn't look that fake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't remember much from the 1940s Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, but I do recall that the exterior shots were very limited.
> 
> CGI was a good call in this film, much more effective than minatures. And I think that for more closed in shots, recreated buildings were used. It didn't look that fake.



They were limited, but that had a limited budget. This one cost a lot more. 

(I do agree that CGI is better than minatures, especially in a film liked this), and yeah, for more closed in shots, recreated buildings were used)..

As I said, it just looked too polished, like "Attack of the Clones" or "Angels and Demons"(which I think looked SLIGHTLY better than this). 

Once again, it's more of a preference than a criticism. 

My main issues are with the plot.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea, the plot isn't all that great. I agree with you on that, but I thought the CGI was fine. Not flawless like Avatar was, but fine.


----------



## Koi (Dec 27, 2009)

Loved this. :3  I think it'll be my next OST buy, too.  Zimmer did great here.


*Spoiler*: _the end_ 



The ending especially pleased me, because before that there wasn't a huge effort to explain the 'paranormal' aspect, whereas everything else was deducted.  I didn't want it to be all, 'well, yeah this happened because he's EVAL!'  I'm glad everything was explained as it was.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

I can send it to you Koi? :3

PM me if you want it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> Loved this. :3  I think it'll be my next OST buy, too.  Zimmer did great here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _the end_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was going to give this movie a 5/10 if they didn't explain all that paranormal crap. 

Him in the noose and Watson's explanation to his fiancee made me lol. "He's too proud of himself to do that." Hahah.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I have now forgiven Jude Law for Alfie.



Liked Alfie. You can be a naive polygamistic whore and still have a heart. 


Though I see how that dosen't speak to other people


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

The original was better thats why.


----------



## ez (Dec 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> I really enjoyed this movie, finally Jude gives us an amazing performance, Jr i dont need to say much about him his also on point



i think his movie to shine in will be _The Repo Men_, coming out in '10. check for the preview on youtube...i'd post it but it shows nudity. he did well here, but i think he was easily overshadowed by downey's performance.


----------



## pfft (Dec 28, 2009)

i watched this yesterday and I enjoyed it.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The villains were probably this film's weakess point. Blackwood isn't particularly creative or inspired (and I figured out most of his tricks in about 5 minutes), and Moriarty is doing far too much legwork for a man who is supposed to be like a great spider sitting, motionless, at the heart of a vast web that is London's criminal underworld. Neither are quite as threatening as they could be, and both of their plans seem pretty silly and anticlimatic.

And both of them end up alerting Holmes to their plans. Blackwood leads Holmes on for much of the film for no obvious reason, while Holmes only learns of Moriarty's existence because his girlfriend tells him: In the books, he finds out after months and months of painstaking detective work. This hurts Holmes as it takes away from his image as the Great Detective. 

It's a very good film, nonethless. But since the villains aer dissapointing Holmes does'n seem quite as remarkable, at least towards the end with everything comes together.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 




While I have no idea what you're talking about in reference to the books/villain history, I do agree that Holmes reputation as a great detective took a backseat in this film. I would've liked to see much more detecting myself.

Maybe the sequel will be better in that respect. Or, maybe, it'll be injected with more Hollywood fluff.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 28, 2009)

I liked this movie. Downey and Law had a good rapport going, and it actually had more detective work and deducing that I'd originally thought. I must confess, though, that the entire time I was watching this movie, I was always thinking to myself, "This movie should be...more." At times I felt there was a flatness to the film and it never quite took off. _Could_ be because of the villain. I did enjoy all of the fight scenes.

I understand the point about Holmes finding out about Moriarty the hard way, but if they added that in the movie, it would have dragged it along further than needed. I think they established Sherlock Holmes' detective skills enough to not make him look like an idiot in that respect. Only the Rachel McAdams character makes him look stupid. But that's universal. Women make all men, even the smartest of them, stupid.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> While I have no idea what you're talking about in reference to the books/villain history, I do agree that Holmes reputation as a great detective took a backseat in this film. I would've liked to see much more detecting myself.
> 
> Maybe the sequel will be better in that respect. Or, maybe, it'll be injected with more Hollywood fluff.



In the books Moriarty is a shadowy mastermind who never, ever does his own dirty work, except at the very end when Holmes has destroyed his empire. In this he does too much and Holmes meets him in about 20 minutes.



9Tail-Hokage said:


> I understand the point about Holmes finding out about Moriarty the hard way, but if they added that in the movie, it would have dragged it along further than needed. I think they established Sherlock Holmes' detective skills enough to not make him look like an idiot in that respect. Only the Rachel McAdams character makes him look stupid. But that's universal. Women make all men, even the smartest of them, stupid.



Moriarty did'nt really need to be in this film, or if he did Holmes did'nt need to find out about him. It might even have worked if Holmes knew about him already. Worst of all though, Holmes finds out about him before he finds out about his criminal empire, rather than the other way around as in the books, which makes Moriarty seem less ominous and threatening. 

That, and meeting Irene Adler in person, several times, and in public, something he should never, ever do.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2009)

dude, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Moriarty


 was set up for the sequel.  We're bound to get loads of Detecting in the next one.

also I hope we get some Mycroft.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> dude,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but what we saw of Moriarty in this one isn't promising. If he is anything remotely like _that_ he will not be living up to his good name. 

Holmes is supposed to do lots of detecting to find out that Moriarty even exists, because he's such a secretive chessmaster. This guy is so smart he blurts out his identity to the girlfriend of the city's premier private detective, and murders a policeman in the process of personally stealing components of a weapon of mass destruction (as Watson calls it) in the middle of an active crime scene. Both excellent ways to avoid detection by the law, are'nt they?

And he's got too bad a temper, pointing a gun at some street urchin and bluntly threatening Adler with Holmes' life, instead of quietly readign out of a notebook how you have offended him and letting you know how sad it would be to have to....deal with you. No cold, subtle undertones of menace.

Just saying- this Moriarty is not off to a promising start.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2009)

could be a ruse on his part 

in any case, I _really_ want Mycroft in the sequel


----------



## QuoNina (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess showing Moriarty's weapon is a quick way to demonstrate how formidable he is? I think we'll have to wait for his characterization to pan out in the "sequel". 

The movie was reminiscent of the detective hero stories I used to love to read. I also felt a bit bored at one point. Maybe Holmes and Watson were a bit too chill xD  Downey handled the role very well though. And, good props.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2009)

They should make a _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ film (a proper one). _That_ was a good Moriarty _and_ it had Mycroft.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 29, 2009)

Point. I've never read a Sherlock Holmes book, so I'm not in a position to argue from the canon, book side of it. I just know it was done the way it was done for the sequel. I think the things, such as the hinting at a bigger and more ominous things involving Moriarty, will happen more towards the beginning of the next movie. Basically the same thing done with the Joker in Batman Begins, where all we saw was his "calling" card. That didn't turn out bad.

On a side note, I read on IMDB that the studio wants Brad Pitt to play Moriarty. Rumor. Thoughts on that?


----------



## JJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw it and enjoyed it. I just consider this to be an alternative telling of Sherlock Holmes.

Oh and I agree the soundtrack was amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Brad Pitt as a super-genius evil professor? I don't know about that.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't really care for Brad Pitt...he's good and all, but like CMX said, I don't see him playing a super-genius evil professor.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Point. I've never read a Sherlock Holmes book, so I'm not in a position to argue from the canon, book side of it. I just know it was done the way it was done for the sequel. I think the things, such as the hinting at a bigger and more ominous things involving Moriarty, will happen more towards the beginning of the next movie. Basically the same thing done with the Joker in Batman Begins, where all we saw was his "calling" card. That didn't turn out bad.
> 
> On a side note, I read on IMDB that the studio wants Brad Pitt to play Moriarty. Rumor. Thoughts on that?



It's not the same as the Joker card, because he does a lot more than leace a card. He orders Adler about, has a (silly, for him) gun up his sleeve, displays a bad attitude, commits his own crimes...he's just not Moriarty. The Joker card left a lot more to the imagination.

Now, I don't think that the filmmakers are above offering an almost entirely different portrayal for the sequel, but once again this one is not the Professor.

As for Brad Pitt, I think the studio wanted him for this film. Pitt is a very good actor and he could pull it off, but that said he would'nt be my first choice. All I know is if they're going to try and make him look like in the books (though Downey and Law show that's not a priority), he'll need a hell of a lot of makeup:


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Brad Pitt as a super-genius evil professor? I don't know about that.




Yeah, IIIIIIII don't want him to be Moriarty.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> As for Brad Pitt, I think the studio wanted him for this film. Pitt is a very good actor and he could pull it off, but that said he would'nt be my first choice. All I know is if they're going to try and make him look like in the books (though Downey and Law show that's not a priority), he'll need a hell of a lot of makeup:



Shit, just get him back into the Benjamin Button makeup.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I have to say I was pleasantly surprised by this one. The entire movie was cleverly done and managed to keep me interested all the way through. Granted, I haven't read any of the books, so I can not compare the two mediums, but it was still good. 

My only complaint was that the villain didn't have much personality, though Holmes and Watson's do manage to make up for it. 

Downy did an excellent job.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow.

I just watched it again and managed to like it even more.

Come second time around, you really notice all the subtle details and eccentricities of Holmes that helps drive the premise of the movie. Not only that, but whatever witty dialogue you didn't catch the first time around, when you hear it again it gains its well deserved chuckle.


The only other film I've had to watch a repeated time in order to appreciate its magnificent design is Momento.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Why does everyone spell Memento like "Momento." Martial does it to. :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

Uno Momento, por favor.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> Why does everyone spell Memento like "Momento." Martial does it to. :|



Whoops. Typo on my part.

It was 1:30 in the morning my time. Cut me some slack.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

Good news!  


The most romantic film of the year will be out on DVD *March 31*, it looks like.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

they're SO FUCKING








(Anyone notice that in a LOT of the on-set pictures from Sherlock Holmes, he carried that little case around CONSTANTLY?  I have no idea what the hell it is!)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

I will be adding Sherlock Holmes to my Blu Ray collection.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

"It’s so funny to me because usually I’m just saying about a female co-star, ‘We had this great chemistry.’ And now I’m saying the same thing about Jude. It’s like we should be doing romantic comedies together or something. This film is a love affair of sorts and the two of us knew when to yin and when to yang. We were definitely good together."
Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

My ovaries are like, exploding.





Also, let's pretend for a moment that RDJ is totally straight.  How fucking cute is he about his wife?


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

KOI SEXINESS OVERLOAD!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

Robert Downey Jr winning the Golden Globe for Best Actor in a Comedy/Musical for his portrayal of Sherlock Holmes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaoSaePe784[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Jude law makes looking up from reading the paper INCONCEIVABLY AWESOME.

I guess if he didn't, then he wouldn't be jude law though.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

I love this man.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> I love this man.



It's impossible not to.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 18, 2010)

Day one buy for me when it hits Blu-ray.


----------



## Koi (Jan 19, 2010)

Currently considering making an RDJesus FC, mostly for the purpose of picspamming.  Y/N?


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

DO EEET KOI! 

And call it exactly that. RDJesus FC. :ho


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 19, 2010)

Just watched it last night.

.....It just isn't fair, damn it. How could they put two utterly beautiful men in a movie, pour a homoerotic tone on everything, and screw with people's head? 

I can already imagine the fantasies that will be playing in my head the next few days.

Damnit, don't I already have enough pervy crap floating in my head?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to see Mycroft own people in the sequel.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I want to see Mycroft own people in the sequel.



Hell yes!

I love the quote they use to sum him up on wikipedia, perfectly sums him up.

"...he has no ambition and no energy. He will not even go out of his way to verify his own solutions, and would rather be considered wrong than take the trouble to prove himself right. Again and again I have taken a problem to him, and have received an explanation which has afterwards proved to be the correct one. And yet he was absolutely incapable of working out the practical points..."
?Sherlock Holmes, speaking of his brother


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

ohhhh man i haven't read sherlock holmes in ages

i still waiting to see this movie


----------



## Koi (Jan 20, 2010)

^Do it!  Also note that it's also a romantic comedy between the two leads, though.



Chee said:


> DO EEET KOI!
> 
> And call it exactly that. RDJesus FC. :ho



Done. 
here


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 21, 2010)

ah ma gad, pic spammin 

I liked it. The story really wasn't... Sherlock Holmes, but I thought Downey and Law made an awesome Holmes and Watson.

And I always enjoy me some homoerotic scenes. If anyone hadn't noticed.


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

ohhh god this movie was sooooo awesome

totally ultra hilarious and awesome

just like how i remembered the books to be


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2010)

Moriarty has been cast and he will be fucking epic because he is played by:



			
				contactmusic.com said:
			
		

> _Daniel Day-Lewis Set For Sherlock Sequel
> 
> 'Nine' actor Daniel Day-Lewis is set to play villain Professor Moriarty in the upcoming 'Sherlock Holmes' sequel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I hope the second will be as entertaining as the first one was.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Well, I hope the second will be as entertaining as the first one was.



I always find that when the person playing the villain is a more technically skilled actor than the protagonist, it makes for a good film. Let's hope that remains the case. 

RDJ Vs. DDL in an epic clash of dialogue is an amazing concept in theory.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

SHIT JUST GOT AWESOME.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2010)

Let's play a game everyone: When you look at the following, let me know what you first think of...


*Spoiler*: _Picture 1_ 






^ I think that's a puppy!





*Spoiler*: _Picture 2_ 






^ I THINK THAT'S A FUCKING VICTORIAN ERA VILLAIN IN A CHESTERFIELD LOOKING SUIT. 



^ He can even play the totally cliche evil mustache twirling kind of enemy. Beat that Brad Pitt! 




It's been a good couple weeks for anything related to Sherlock Holmes. You guys should definitely check out the new BBC adaption, it's action/adventure, lulz, mystery and style in one.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 2, 2010)

A masterpiece.


----------



## Tion (Aug 10, 2011)

Just watched this. 

It had really...little to do with Sherlock Holmes. There was no mystery, or overt skills of deduction to solve the crime. I'm not ever sure if there was any mention that Holmes was a consulting detective. The plot was inane at times. I read in an interview that Ritchie was inspired by Nolan's Batman films and it shows. If he wanted to do a superhero movie so bad, do a superhero movie. There was more fist fighting than actual mystery solving. Holmes and Watson were like the dynamic duo fighting evil rather than gentlemen dealing with crimes. The use of Irene Adler was also weak. I don't think McAdams did a very good job. Not to mention the hint of romance was just so Hollywood. There wasn't much sense of context either, a side from the costuming and setting, it was very contemporary.

Other than that I actually enjoyed the film, made great by Jude Law and Robert Downey Jnr's performance. I think Robert Ebert got it spot on -- 'the less you think the movie as Sherlock Holmes, the more you enjoy it.' It was really fun/entertaining, the banter was witty, and London looked delightful. 

I'll probably watch the sequel if I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2011)

i checked up on the bbc sherlock holmes series and found out it only has 3 episodes with season 2 also being 3 episodes/90 min long

why is that so? is it because the producers don't really have a high enough budget to make more episodes or is it just some other reason for such a short season?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait for Game of Shadows. s


----------



## Fassy (Aug 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> i checked up on the bbc sherlock holmes series and found out it only has 3 episodes with season 2 also being 3 episodes/90 min long
> 
> why is that so? is it because the producers don't really have a high enough budget to make more episodes or is it just some other reason for such a short season?



You don't need more than 3 90 min episodes to fall in love with BBC Sherlock or to see how brilliant it is. Definitely should watch it 

I don't think it's a money issue, more like how the producers decided to make the series. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Lego Genetics (Aug 11, 2011)

Muk said:


> i checked up on the bbc sherlock holmes series and found out it only has 3 episodes with season 2 also being 3 episodes/90 min long
> 
> why is that so? is it because the producers don't really have a high enough budget to make more episodes or is it just some other reason for such a short season?





Almost every British TV series is "short" by American standards. Yes Minister, Allo Allo, Blackadder all had seasons consisting of 6 episodes compared to the US standard of 22-24. 

I used comedy series as an example but it extends to pretty much everything. If the show followed the standard 45-min a piece format it would have had 6 episodes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2019)




----------

